# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Seni şimdi şurada astırsam

## iputisamo

"Seni şimdi şurada astırsam, ne diyeceksin?"................Hasan Demir

Abdülmelik Fırat ve versiyonlarının son günlerde inceden inceye servis ettikleri bir sinsi tezgahtan bahsedeceğiz amma önce yakın tarihe şöyle bir uzanmakta fayda var.

Filistin''den toprak satın alabilmek için 17 Haziran 1896''da Abdülhamid''in yakın dostu ve Avrupa''daki ajanı Polonya asıllı Kont Phillip de Newlinsky''le beraber, cebinde Siyonizm''in milyon dolarları ile İstanbul''a gelen Tedor Herzl''e, hastalığı bahane edilerek Sultanla görüştürülmedi.

Daha sonra Newlinsky''nin, Herzl adına aktardığı Osmanlı''dan toprak satın alma talebine Abdülhamit şu yanıtı verdi:

"- Eğer Mösyö Herzl senin bana olduğun gibi bir arkadaşın ise, ona nasihat et, bu konuda bir adım atmasın. Devlet-i Aliyye bana ait değil, Türk milletine aittir. Ben onun hiçbir parçasını veremem. Bırakalım Yahudiler milyonlarını saklasınlar. Benim imparatorluğum parçalandığı zaman, onlar Filistin''e hiç karşılıksız sahip olabilirler. Fakat, yalnız bizim cesetlerimiz parçalanarak bu ülke taksim edilebilir. Ben canlı bir vücut üzerinde ameliyat yapılmasına razı değilim..."

şu günler Türkiye''yi yönetenlerin Herzl gibileri kovduğu değil, tam tersine, ülkeyi pazarlamak için Türk''ün uçaklarına binip dünyanın dört bir yanında Türkiye''den toprak satın alacak Herzl''lerin ayağına gittiği günler. 

Yakın tarihi hatırlamaya devam edelim.

Herzl, Abdülhamid''den Osmanlı toprağı satın alamadı amma Siyonizm davasından asla vazgeçmedi. O gün, İngilizlerle birlik olarak Osmanlı aleyhine çalıştı, kurdukları gizli örgütlerle kendi adlarına pek çok başarıya da imza attılar. Bence en büyük başarıları, "Müslüman''ı Müslüman''a kırdırtmak" yani Arapları Osmanlı düşmanlığı ile iyice bilemek, Mehmetçiğin boynunu bedevi palalarına vurdurtmak oldu. Tabii maksat hasıl olunca Siyonizm''in Araplarla olan işi bitti, işte bugünlere gelindi. O gün bugündür Araplar Türklere hala düşmandır, Türklerin bir kısmı da Arapların ihanetini tekrarlar durur.

Ve Siyonizm o gün bugündür bir yandan Araplara Ortadoğu''yu zindan eder, diğer yandan Arz-ı Mevud''a giden yolda, cebine koyduğu milyon dolarlarla, şanlıurfa merkez olmak üzere Türkiye''den toprak satın almayı sürdürür.

Türkleri çökertmek için mesela o dönemde Aaron Aaronson adlı bir Yahudi''nin yönetimindeki NILI isimli istihbarat örgütüne Osmanlı coğrafyasında Araplara yaptırdığını, tabii yine Türkleri bitirmek ve Türkiye''yi çözmek için bugün Barzani bölgesinde temellendirdiği Mossad''la ayrılıkçı Kürtler üzerinden, Türkiye''de devreye sokar.

İşte Abdülmelik Fırat ve versiyonları meselenin tam da burasında devreye giriyor.

O gün NILI''nın arkasında İngiliz ve Amerika''nın, daha sonra şeyh Sait İsyanı''nın arkasında İngiliz''in olması gibi bugün de Irak''ın kuzeyinde, ilan edilmemiş Kürt devleti ve o devletin Türkiye ile sürdürdüğü ilan edilmemiş savaşının arkasında da aynı mihraklar vardır. Devlet, 40 bin kişinin ölmesine sebep olan ücalan''ı asamıyor, devlet, "Ben özerklik istiyorum" diye halkın bir kesimini diğer bir kesimine karşı kin ve nefretle dolduran, devletin varlık sebebi Lozan''a ve devletin anayasasına meydan okuyan Abdülmelik Fırat gibileri yargılayamıyorğ

Neden?...

Yine Devlet-i Aliye''nin çözülüş günlerine uzanalım. 

O günlerde NILI istihbarat örgütünün başındaki Aaron Aaronson adlı Yahudi, Cemal Paşa''nın huzurunda Osmanlı Valisi''nin makamına girer, terbiyesizlik ve taşkınlık yapar. Edep ve devlet çizgisini hayli aşan Yahudi''ye sinirlenen Cemal Paşa sinirlenir ve şöyle der:

"- Seni şimdi şurada astırsam ne diyeceksin?"

Yahudi azmıştır bir kere:

"-Hiçbir şey demem paşam. Yalnız benim yağlı bedenimin darağacından yere düşerken çıkardığı ses Amerika''dan duyulacaktır."

Yakın tarihimizin konumuzla ilgili bu kısmını kısaca hatırladıktan sonra, adı "Bugünkü Türkiye" olan fotoğrafın bütününe bakabiliriz artık. 

Belli mihraklar dün Arapları nasıl kullandılarsa bugün de bir kısım Kürtleri Türklere karşı kullanıyorlar. Onların amacı dün Arapların iyiliği olmadığı gibi bugün de Kürtlerin iyiliği değil tabii ki. Bu tuzağa düşen kimi Kürtler yangına körükle gidiyor, Türk''le Kürt arasında emperyalizmin açtığı çukuru kardeşlik tohumlarıyla yeşilliğe çevirecekleri yerde Mossad kazmasıyla derinleştirmeyi sürdürüyorlar..

Her türlü densizliği Yahudi Aaron Aaronson metot ve üslubuyla özellikle televizyonlarda sergileyerek muhataplarını Cemal Paşa durumuna düşürüp, onları asmaktan-kesmekten söz etmeye mecbur bırakıyorlar. 

Böylece bir yandan devlete bağlı Kürtlere, işte görüyorsunuz adamların niyeti bu mesajı vererek onları Mossad ve versiyonlarının kucağına itiyor, diğer yandan da, ABD ve AB''ye, "Yağlı bedenimiz Türk darağaçlarının gölgesinde" sinyalleri uçuruyorlarğ

Hadise budur efendimğ

Herkes aklını başına alsın ve hükÃ»met yetkililerinin cebinde milyon dolarları bulunan Yahudilere toprak pazarlandığı şu günlerde Cemal Paşa adayları bu tuzağın tetikleyicisi olmadan meseleyi bir başka şekilde çözmenin yollarını üretsin lütfenğ

----------

